
The problem with VC motivation  - peter123
http://venturehacks.com/articles/the-problem-with-vc-motivation
======
joez
> VC is only a lifestyle business if you do not fundamentally care about being
> wildly successful

This conclusion could be applied to any profession. Of course, there are
earnings multipliers applied to VCs because the pay scale and bets are larger.

